# Wedding Album help



## b_johnno (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

I've got to find a wedding album for my photographer to put together for me. A different photographer recently showed me a lovely album. It was a matt album with digital print centre pages. I've tried to find an album like this since but to no real avail. Other than something very expensive like a Queensberry Duo. But that is WAY out of our budget!

Does anyone know of the album i may be talking about? 

Or know anything that can combine matt and digital prints for a fraction of the Duo price?

Thanks in advance

Johnno


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by 'digital print'.  It's likely that all the photos came from digital files.  

If you search the forums, you should be able to find several posts that list many different album companies.


----------

